# Chakram fighting styles?



## SamYellek (Mar 15, 2017)

I've recently joined this site and it is very useful so far. I had a question about a character in a story I'm writing. This character is a minor antagonist and when I created her I gave her chakrams to use as a weapon. I went with chakrams because I  thought those are a unique weapon. However I am having trouble finding any tutorial articles or videos on fighting using chakrams. Does anyone know any sites to read about chakram fighting styles? Or does anyone have any experience with using chakrams themselves? It would be a big help. Thank you.


----------



## ushKee (Mar 15, 2017)

Sanatan Shastar Vidiya - The Chakar /Chakram - YouTube
Chakram - Wikipedia

Really, that should be all the info you need. Chakras were not the most efficient weapon, and the only historical accounts of people using them to fight was with the Sikhs, who wore several Chakrams on their arms (your character would look badass with several of these discs around her arms). But really, it seems a weapon that is more for style than efficiency, and also probably was used because of its legendary status in the Mahabaratha, where it was used by the god Vishnu. 

The outside is sharp and the inside is not, so one has to be careful when throwing it like a disc. The most iconic way of using it was to spin the inside around one finger and then release it, but as you can imagine that is not particularly easy to do. I do not see how people could actually duel with the chakras. It seems it would be much more useful as an assassin's tool (arrows would be still easier but this _is_ more stylish). Alternatively, if your character possesses magic, she could maybe throw many of them thrown in fast succession. Or the chakras could themselves be magical, like magically levitating in the air and spinning already, so you don't have to actually touch it.

you're not going to find someone on here who has actually used chakrams though


----------



## SamYellek (Mar 15, 2017)

Thank you very much. Maybe not, but it was worth a shot to ask.


----------



## Graceless Liar (Mar 16, 2017)

Perhaps you might take a look at Wind and Fire wheels? They aren't really intended to be thrown, as they are classified as melee, but may possibly give you some more ideas on how one might fight with a disc shaped weapon. There are some videos on youtube of demonstrations, but my quick search didn't turn up any combat type demonstrations. 

Wind and fire wheels - Wikipedia


----------



## psychotick (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,

They're throwing weapons aren't they? So what sort of actual fighting style can you get? My only thought is to watch Xena Warrior Princesss for tips since she used them - but hers came back like boomerangs which really isn't very likely - and would probably be unfortunate since you might lose your own fingers trying to catch them!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Mar 17, 2017)

If a weapon was sparsely used, there might be a reason for that...


----------

